# ZigZag Summer Scarf



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

CO 32
You will need 7 stitch markers

K 10 rows

ROW 11- K1, PM, K5, PM, (K1 YO) 5X'S, PM (K1, YO TWICE) 5X'S, PM, (K1,YO 3 TIMES) 5X'S, PM,(K1,YO 4 TIMES' 5X'S, PM (K1, YO 5 TIMES) 5X'S, PM, K1.

ROW 12- K across dropping all yarn overs as you go. When you drop the yarn overs, make sure to pull them so they are straight.

ROWS 13-15 K

Repeat rows 11- 15 until you have it as long as you like. Knit 10 rows, bind off loosely.

When I first read this pattern, I had a major blonde moment because the pattern says to yarn over various different times, then it says to do it 5 times each. But then, I realised that it means to yarn over different amounts, but each time you do it 5 times. Once I understood it, I felt kind of dumb lol. 

Have fun doing it.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Do you have a picture of finished project?


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

That would be nice to see.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

jbweaver said:


> Do you have a picture of finished project?


Please, that would be great.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I just put up a pic. Should've done that in the first place lol.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

What yarn are you using?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I used bamboo for this.


Sara Ann said:


> What yarn are you using?


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

What a nifty scarf.

I have done a few seafoam stitch ones--one in Malabrigo Rios in Arco Iris I love. The dropped stitches form little stained glass windows of different colors.

The link is here:

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/scarfseafoam.htm

Yours has a real modern feel. Less fussy. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

That is really very cool the way it doubles back on itself to stay straight. I can imagine that in lots of different yarns and needle sizes. I'd be curious how it would look if you knitted the dropped stitches--the yarn overs-- in a different color. Hum.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That reminds me of a vest I knitted back in the late 60s early 70s. Not a blonde moment though, just takes some time wrapping (pun intended) your mind around something different! It looks great!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! It's cute.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

What size needle did you use?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I used size 6, but I would guess if you used a bigger needle you would get a longer drop when you drop the yarn overs. Just a guess.


Sara Ann said:


> What size needle did you use?


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks! The scarf looks very fashionable.


----------



## Sara Ann (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Gamy (Jul 27, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, love it!!


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank You CrystalP for your beautiful pattern!

It is gorgeous...


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you CrystalP.....what a neat scarf!!!
julie


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a similar one that I've done. Both the pattern and pictures of two I've done are on my Ravelry projects page:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jsmb/wavy-scarf


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the scarf! Thanks for posting the pattern.

Is the yarn you used DK weight?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern for a summery scarf.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this lovely scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I love this variation on several other stitches and scarves. Just received some bamboo-think I'll start today!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> CO 32
> You will need 7 stitch markers
> 
> K 10 rows
> ...


I love the look of this pattern. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Love your scarf. :thumbup:


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful scarves!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern; I have enjoyed dropped stitch patterns since I first discovered them 35 years ago.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern, Crystal. I like the scarf very much. Also your new hair style. Looks great! I am jealous, however. A baby has more hair than I do as I get older. LOL! Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice! 
What weight yarn did you use?


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Crystal -- this is SO gorgeous and I have been wondering what to do with a bunch of bamboo blend yarn that's been hanging around for quite awhile. So, I'm just going to knit until it runs out (unless it reaches the corner....). Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That looks like a very interesting pattern. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

That is lovely, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

I really like this pattern. Will have to try it for my GD's for Christmas.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

seafox said:


> What a nifty scarf.
> 
> I have done a few seafoam stitch ones--one in Malabrigo Rios in Arco Iris I love. The dropped stitches form little stained glass windows of different colors.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pattern link. I like this one also. It will give me another pattern for my GD's.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you Crystal, I was just thinking about that scarf and could not for the life of me remember where I saw it. So thanks again.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I can't wait to make it!!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm an 80's girl, so the bigger the hair the better lol.


mochamarie said:


> Thanks for sharing the pattern, Crystal. I like the scarf very much. Also your new hair style. Looks great! I am jealous, however. A baby has more hair than I do as I get older. LOL! Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

It's pretty and looks like fun to make. Thanks. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your scarf is very nice...I've copied the pattern. Thank you. Bless you for sharing!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool idea of using elongated stitches. Thanks for sharing.


----------

